# So what is Flex Prime starting requirements?



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

I have not even started flex, but it sounds like it is better/higher paying, is this true?

More over what are the requirements?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Have you not watched any videos or read the threads? They pay the same except on one you get tips while putting on more mileage on your car. 

So how much you make and how much you lose in expenses, depreciation varies.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

GuyinVegas said:


> I have not even started flex, but it sounds like it is better/higher paying, is this true?
> 
> More over what are the requirements?


First requirement is to read the top 3 threads in this forum. It is mandatory and you can't apply until finished.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> First requirement is to read the top 3 threads in this forum. It is mandatory and you can't apply until finished.


There is one very important missing in 3 Orig threads, I will cover that here. Every IC have to buy a 20 ' X 20' Cash Vault for the cash you gonna make while delivering with Amazon.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> There is one very important missing in 3 Orig threads, I will cover that here. Every IC have to buy a 20 ' X 20" Cash Vault for the cash you gonna make while delivering with Amazon.


After you do your taxes, you may find you can get by with a 10 x 10.


----------

